# dwarf hair grass and glosso



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have both of these in my 20 long and both grow great and spread great. That is the problem, they are growing into each other. I am predicting that one will end up killing the other.

Anyone have experience with these two plants growing together with advice? I was thinking of just removing the hair grass.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

An option would be to place rocks at the edge or you can stick acrylic into the substrate to block the roots


----------

